# Stress marks??????



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

I just pulled out my Graco snugride car seat to wash the cover and dicovered white marks on the seat as well as the base.
AFAIK they were not there when I put the seat away after DS used it.
The seat has never been in an accident and has been stored in my basement so not in direct heat or sunlight. Even the seat itself which has more of the marks on it has not ever been left in the vehicle for any length of time.
It was always taken in the house everytime and has only been used for about 10 mos in total between my two kids ( winter months only)
Anyone know what this might be/ if this is safe?
Most of the marks on the seat are in the bum and feet area. The marks on the base are where the seat clips into it.
TIA


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

My Graco bases had those stress marks too. It's a really common problem with those bases, especially if you apply any sort of pressure during installation (which you most likely need to in order to get a tight install). I contacted Graco and was told that as long as the stress marks were not around the belt path, it was ok. For your own peace of mind, though, you should call Graco and talk to them yourself.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

Well I will contact Graco then.
I asuume they would err on the side of caution?
The biggest spot is pancake sized right in the bum portion of the seat.
The others on the actual seat are by the feet portion and are about cm long lines.
On the base it is where the seat clips into it.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

Does anyone know what would cause this stress actually in the seat though?
Also does anyone know if Graco would offer anything on an older carseat
if they deem it unsafe ?
Or will I be stuck buying a whole new infant carrier for our last baby?


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

What's the date of manufacture on the seat?


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

Not exactly sure of DOM ( don't have the seat with me)
I know it says not to use after Dec 2010.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Oh, okay. That was the gist of my question. I was basically wondering when it expired.







I hope you get some satisfactory answers from Graco!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The seat is out of warranty so they are not obligated to offer to replace it.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

Well I just got off the phone with Graco.
I sent them pictures and they are saying that it is safe still.
Not sure how I feel now.
I am assuming that Graco would error on the side of caution in a CYA kind of way right???????


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I'd be afraid to use it unless they offered a scientific reason on why that was acceptable to them.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

last time i washed our covers on of our snugrides had stress marks around the belt path. it is on it's last year so i didn't bother calling for a replacement.







i was bummed cause i hoped the buckets would last us until the end of the hot weather at least and it's not worth buying a new seat for another couple months of use.

i wonder if the stress marks in the bottom part of the seat are from pushing there while installing it?


----------

